# Free Pattern: Seed Stitch Chevron Towel (K)



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

This pattern is available as a free Ravelry download:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seed-stitch-chevron-knit-towel

Ive had some really soft cotton yarn in coral waiting for a project.

I decided that I wanted to knit a guest towel and wanted it to be reversible but couldnt find a pattern I liked, so I designed this one.

This reversible knit towel measures 28x43cm (11x17in) and is soft with a nice nubby texture from the seed or moss stitch. The chevron pattern looks great on both sides.

I knit this on US 5 (3.75mm) needles using a DK weight yarn - King Cole Cottonsoft in Coral. It used around 2/3 of the 100g skein.

Enjoy!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's gorgeous &#128158;


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

That is so nice of you. Great looking towel.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

That is beautiful! Thank you very much!


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Beautiful Design, and I love the color too. This would make a great Christmas gift!


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Beautiful towel, thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

I love it, great design!! :-D


----------



## ajrowland (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your pattern. I am looking up your other designs, they are wonderful/


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks! Glad you like them.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Lovely design!

Please remember you must link only to the pattern you are showing, not your entire shop. I fixed this one for you


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

StellasKnits said:


> Lovely design!
> 
> Please remember you must link only to the pattern you are showing, not your entire shop. I fixed this one for you


Thanks. I didn't know that.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Lovely pattern. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Lovely! Thank you.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

nice find thank you :thumbup:


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Micheal,thank you for such a beautiful design as always your work is gorgeous.Love your shawls also.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

dannyjack said:


> Beautiful Design, and I love the color too. This would make a great Christmas gift!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice, thank you for sharing!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

very pretty. thank you.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Great towel! I can just feel the texture... Thank you for the free pattern.


----------



## cjssr (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Thank you, Michael. I just downloaded it. It's very nice.Do you do a lot of designing?


----------



## MamaBecky (Jan 22, 2014)

Beautiful pattern. Thanks for the gift!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Very pretty! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful, thank you.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Great Stitch pattern!xx


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you, great pattern. I think I would like this as placemats.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Prettiest one I've ever seen. Thanks.


----------



## kwgold (Mar 11, 2011)

I went on a terror knitting washcloths as gifts one year out of Lily's Sugar and Cream; I was really disappointed to see how faded they become after washing just a few times. Have you used the yarn with which you knitted this towel before for this purpose? Does it hold up better than the less expensive cotton?


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

oh I like that Thank you


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

lovely thank you


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

People rave about knit picks cooling yarn. It's cotton and linen. Their dishie yarn looks interesting also. Others love all linen but it's beyond my budget.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

That's lovely. Thanks.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Pretty stuff and your work.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Love this and already have it downloaded, it is next on my to do list


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Hope you all enjoy the pattern. I've been using mine for quite a while now and they're holding up well!


----------

